# Teacher Throws Fit; Linux is NOT Free and Holds Children Back



## Pat (Dec 11, 2008)

In an age where Windows and OS X reign supreme, it's no wonder that a local AISD middle school teacher became enraged after discovering one of her students distributing what she believed to be bootlegged copies of an operating system in class.

While teacher "Karen" was clearly operating under the assumption that she'd scored a minor victory for the Microsofts and other downtrodden software giants of the world, the particular operating system that she ended up disciplining her student for was a *freely distributable version of Linux*.


Original Entry: *linuxlock.blogspot.com/2008/12/linux-stop-holding-our-kids-back.html


Source: *austinist.com/2008/12/10/aisd_teacher_throws_fit_over_studen.php


----------



## unni (Dec 11, 2008)

> I have placed a call to the AISD Superintendent and cc'd him a complete copy of your email. It looks like we will get to meet in his office when School starts again after the holiday. I am anxious to meet a person who is this uninformed and still holds a position of authority and learnedness over our children.


I hope it won't backfire on her (if she is good in her teaching).


----------



## mrintech (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL poor Teacher


----------



## hsr (Dec 11, 2008)

lol shes in truble


----------



## mrintech (Dec 11, 2008)

Now she will Join Linux Red Hat


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2008)

OMGLOL

This is truly epic!!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 11, 2008)

lack of information, ignorance makes more bold


----------



## hsr (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ same here LAWL


----------



## red_devil (Dec 11, 2008)

LMAO!! a teacher who never heard about LINUX


----------



## vaithy (Dec 11, 2008)

n6300 said:


> LMAO!! a teacher who never heard about LINUX



She know what is Linux

read the para care fully


> Mr. Starks, *I along with many others tried Linux during college *and I assure you, the claims you make are grossly over-stated and hinge on falsehoods. I admire your attempts in getting computers in the hands of disadvantaged people but putting linux on these machines is holding our kids back.



Perhaps she must have experienced the Linux ,when Linus was uploading his codes thro'internet, and the communities were in the compiling stage..

vaithy


----------



## red_devil (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ LMAO 

i'm very sure she added that "..I along with many others tried Linux during college.." $hit just to convince that she had heard about LINUX.

anyone who knows about LINUX would never have written such B$ !!


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 11, 2008)

/me wonders wat the quote of Einstein was about human stupidity.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 11, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> /me wonders wat the quote of Einstein was about human stupidity.



Its this:


> The difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has its limits.



and this


> Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.


Take your pick


----------



## vaithy (Dec 11, 2008)

My sympathies lies with the teacher'Karen'.. When Ballmere said'Linux is Cancer' nobady raise fingers.. but poor 'Karen' is thrashed all over the internet ...One Poster in a website, googled thousands 'Karen in the particular District from the Directory.. and e-mails are bombarding the other innocent 'Karen'.. Mr.Stark to prove his case unwittingly allowed the witch hunting, by naming  her, in his blog.
I happened to met hundreds of such 'karen' every day..nearest me., or in my office.. even in the 'digit 'forum..So charactor 'Karen' is not a individual..but a symbol which identified the 'Ballmere's empire grip over the ordinary citizen..

vaithy


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 12, 2008)

@thewisecrab

The second one.

@ vaithy
Ow come on, when Ballmer said that he was pwned too much too.


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2008)

:megalamo:


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 12, 2008)

Got to know about that news some days ago via Orkut.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 12, 2008)

To be honest I found Computer Teachers of School noober than their students  Atleast what I have seen till date


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 12, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> To be honest I found Computer Teachers of School noober than their students  Atleast what I have seen till date


Not a surprise. My cousin (at 10), who knew the ins and outs of PowerPoint, was failed by the teacher reasoning that he is doing "wrong things" when in reality he had far more knowledge than her in PowerPoint. The teacher apologised later though.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 12, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> To be honest I found Computer Teachers of School noober than their students  Atleast what I have seen till date



100% true for school teachers,  80% for teachers in college.


----------



## Crysis900 (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol teacher !


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 12, 2008)

Poor ignorant brat! For those who did not see the comments:-


> NoDough said...
> 
> Dear Karen,
> 
> ...


 Now she'll be chased around everywhere along with all the other innocent Karens!


----------



## hsr (Dec 12, 2008)

ROFL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> To be honest I found Computer Teachers of School noober than their students  Atleast what I have seen till date



+1

The scene is not much different in colleges.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 13, 2008)

Phunny  but then you know what they say about Texas.


----------



## unni (Dec 13, 2008)

Its not over. 


> When I published a part of the email this Teacher sent me, it experienced something known as "The Slashdot Effect." Slashdot is a website devoted to the tech/internet world and is read by hundreds of thousands an hour.
> 
> Yeah...hundreds of thousands an hour. My article scolding this teacher ended up on the front page of Slashdot.
> 
> ...


Source: *linuxlock.blogspot.com/2008/12/character-assasinations-aint-us.html


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2008)

hmmm..... ROFL


----------



## vaithy (Dec 13, 2008)

When thousands of people search the particular directory for the name 'karen' she found to be caught and ask the same question to her tormentor,



> *Why did you throw me to the wolves like that?"
> 
> I didn't even have to think of the reply.
> 
> "I didn't throw you to the wolves Karen, I threw ignorance to the wolves*



after all the thunderstorm caused by her email, it is amazing that her school is not aware of her identity..

Karen should be happy now..after the horrible experience, the teacher may turned as student...
Since she return the CD to the student concerned...we may conclude all is ended well...

*But what happened to thousands of Karen that we met every day life?*


----------



## Lisa (Dec 13, 2008)

Is there anybody know the Chinese old-saying:"吃得苦中苦，方为人上人“.That means:"No pain,no gain."Do you know?


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> hmmm..... ROFL


After Reading the post before you; I didn't find much reason to laugh.


----------



## amitash (Dec 14, 2008)

> To be honest I found Computer Teachers of School noober than their students  Atleast what I have seen till date



Very true...Once in some stupid general knowledge oral exam in my 9th std my teacher asked me: "*Who* created linux"...I said linus torvalds and she said :"No! it was unix"... 

Once my old scholl had just moved from windows 98 to XP with brand new systems and stuff...I wanted to see the system specs so i ran "dxdiag" ...My teacher sees this, comes running to me and sais: "Stop trying to steal passwords to the office computer" ...Im like WHAT!?! ...Then she banned me from the computer lab till the exams.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 14, 2008)

^ LOL 

sadly though, i never experienced such stupidity of teachers  'cos the only times we were allowed to get into the computer labs was to play the game called DAVE  (that thing was hugely popular back then..and i never cleared more than a couple of stages  )


----------



## amitash (Dec 14, 2008)

^Ah...DAVE...good old days...Ive finished it 
Now trying to clear prince of persia 2.


----------

